# Chocoborin's Ongoing Australian Residency Saga



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I hope you all can give me advice for my situation. I am a Vietnamese girl, and my boyfriend is an Aussie. We know each other from 3 years ago online. After that, in Nov 2012, my boyfriend came to Vietnam to travel and visit his sponsor child, that time I was travelling with him and looking for his sponsor child’s place with him. So we traveled together along Vietnam in 3 weeks, but we didn’t have many pictures together, (only 2 pictures of us, most pictures were about sighseeing). 

He still keep emails about plane ticket for both of us that time, and I still have the diving tickets for both of us. After he came back to Australia and we were connecting to each other on yahoo, skype and whatsapp everyday. Sometimes we play game together on Steam, he paid for all our games so we could play them together. 

We connect to each other almost everyday after he came back to Australia, it is nearly 1 and a half years. So we know each other for almost 4 years until now. I wonder if we can use these things as evidence of us to be with together. We are going to appy Prospective marriage visa (subclass 300). Do you think they are strong enough for evidence?

My boyfriend will visit me and my family again in this July. What should we need to do to have more evidence, I read on this forum that couple should get engaged before they want to apply for subclass visa 300. I intend that he will meet my family and take pictures of everyone together as our engagement.

We have no joined bank account and he didn’t send me money for things, and we didn’t call each other on phone so we didn’t have payment bills for that, we only use Skype to video call each other, and I have call logs for those.

Can you suggest me more things we can do to make more evidence when he visit my family in Vietnam? Thank you for all of your kindness in this forum

Chocoboorin


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Read that - it's the partner migration booklet. Pages 30-33 are specifically about PMVs. You don't need to have joint bank accounts... You just need to prove you have met in person, that you intend to marry within 9 months of the grant, and that you intend to make a life together.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

With your relationship the time DIAC counts will only be from when you met in person. They won't look at any of the online time before that. You should see if you have boarding passes if you can find them for the flights as they are better evidence than emails. Fortunately though since you are looking at the PMV 300, you don't need as much evidence as you would for a partner visa.

Kttykat


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I have downloaded the information and will read it after work. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

chocoboorin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you all can give me advice for my situation. I am a Vietnamese girl, and my boyfriend is an Aussie. We know each other from 3 years ago online. After that, in Nov 2012, my boyfriend came to Vietnam to travel and visit his sponsor child, that time I was travelling with him and looking for his sponsor child's place with him. So we traveled together along Vietnam in 3 weeks, but we didn't have many pictures together, (only 2 pictures of us, most pictures were about sighseeing).
> 
> ...


Hi,

I lodged a PMV300 as well, and 2 months later, the embassy did ask me for additional evidence in the form of cash remittance slips, joint bank accounts, joint leases, last will, etc. Like you, I did not have any to present; our evidence was also limited to photos, emails and Skype logs. We were given the usual 28 days to comply. The only new evidence we could think of were statutory declarations from my fiance and I attesting to the fact that we did not have any of these documents -- precisely why we were applying for a PMV and not a spouse visa -- because we were focusing more on the viability of our relationship rather than financial matters which we believed were best finalised _after _marriage. To further build and strengthen our case, we also got (3) additional stat decs from our Australian friends.

The application was granted soon after.

Good luck,
Nina

P.S. As you will read on the Partner Migration booklet, there are certain documents (certified copies of birth cert, payslips, NOIM, divorce decree, if applicable, etc.) that are best handcarried by your fiance when he visits you because you will submit them together with your application. Having them ready will save you on precious time and resources.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I downloaded the booklet you guy recommand and read it all but I still confuse in some parts. 

I don’t know if I have to do health check first or after applying for visa. And I don’t understand about the temporary e-visa in “health ehealth evisa advice” file. Can I apply a temporary evisa for my prospertive marriage visa (subclass 300) or have to make them on paper.

And about paying for visa fee, do I need to pay it direct to the place I apply for visa at the same time or can pay it before or after applying visa?

There are some troubles to fill the form 47sp from my boyfriend side. His parents were divorced for a long time and he live near his father’s place. But don’t have much information about his mother. He knows her get married a few times after that but can’t remember them clearly. So my boyfriend can’t even fill the parts 51 and 52 about his step fathers, step brothers and sisters. Can we keep those parts blank or have to fill them up. If we need to type information in those parts, can we just type a few names of his mothers’ exhusbands, his step brothers and sisters’ names because he really can’t remember all of the names.

Thank you for your helps


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

I want to ask if the day we intend to get married effect to visa grant time, is it better if it should be longer or asap when I come to Australia.

My boyfriend want us to get married a few months after I come there because he want us have more time to think about our relationship before we are getting married. I also want to give ourselves times to spend together first.


----------



## Hamilton07 (Feb 6, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> I want to ask if the day we intend to get married effect to visa grant time, is it better if it should be longer or asap when I come to Australia.
> 
> My boyfriend want us to get married a few months after I come there because he want us have more time to think about our relationship before we are getting married. I also want to give ourselves times to spend together first.


Perhaps you should visit Australia first and spend more time with your partner. On a tourist visa you can stay here for 3 months.

In your last post it sounds as though you are unsure. Spending a few months actually living together may change your relationship dynamic for better or for worse. (No pun intended)

To answer your initial question, your wedding date has no baring on the processing time.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hamilton07 said:


> Perhaps you should visit Australia first and spend more time with your partner. On a tourist visa you can stay here for 3 months.
> 
> In your last post it sounds as though you are unsure. Spending a few months actually living together may change your relationship dynamic for better or for worse. (No pun intended)
> 
> To answer your initial question, your wedding date has no baring on the processing time.


G'day Hamilton, I actually thought about tourist visa before and search about how to apply tourist visa in my country, but I don't have enough money in my bank account, and my salary is not high enough for them to grant my tourist visa. So it is hard for me to come to Australia visit my boyfriend with tourist visa.

I am sure about living with my boyfriend, I want to spend time with him everyday so I want to apply for a subclass 300 then apply for a Permanent visa, we are thinking about it a lot . I also ready for things I will face in the relationship in future.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi C
Slow down and take one thing at a time, firstly you need to keep a record of all contact prior to when you met and after you meet in person. It is lovely your boyfriend is going to Vietnam for your engagement, photocopy plane tickets and passport as proof. Keep all engagement cards (this is very important) and their envelopes as it shows the postage date from Australia. You and your fiancée could also write letters the old fashioned way and again keep the envelopes. If you spend time in a motel you should get a receipt in both names as I am sure you will be showing him the sites. Make sure you get a lot of family photos you, fiancée with parents, siblings, and family as well as your time together. This is the time for you to both be photographed together and not about the sightseeing. Keep all receipts of joint activities if you go to a waterpark keep the receipts (ask for a handwritten receipt in both names, if you explain why people are happy to help) as it shows you are doing things together. I know this may sound crazy but aim to have at least 100 photos of you together in different settings on different days and 15 of you together as well as family at the engagement party
Hope this helps


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aussieboy, I know this is not at all the way you meant it (and such a great post!) but this line had me cracking up: 

" If you spend time in a motel you should get a receipt in both names as I am sure you will be showing him the sites."

:-O Hahahahaha.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well they are going to be married so I am sure he will see all the sites. Your post is very funny


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi C
> Slow down and take one thing at a time, firstly you need to keep a record of all contact prior to when you met and after you meet in person. It is lovely your boyfriend is going to Vietnam for your engagement, photocopy plane tickets and passport as proof. Keep all engagement cards (this is very important) and their envelopes as it shows the postage date from Australia. You and your fiancée could also write letters the old fashioned way and again keep the envelopes. If you spend time in a motel you should get a receipt in both names as I am sure you will be showing him the sites. Make sure you get a lot of family photos you, fiancée with parents, siblings, and family as well as your time together. This is the time for you to both be photographed together and not about the sightseeing. Keep all receipts of joint activities if you go to a waterpark keep the receipts (ask for a handwritten receipt in both names, if you explain why people are happy to help) as it shows you are doing things together. I know this may sound crazy but aim to have at least 100 photos of you together in different settings on different days and 15 of you together as well as family at the engagement party
> Hope this helps


G'day Aussieboy, thank you for your suggestion, I and my boyfriend intend to let him meet my family, friends and it just like a family meeting, not exactly the big engagement party. We just want to let they know about our relationship and we intend to live together. So I think we wont have engagement cards. We will try to take photograph together as many as we can.

We are always connect to each other everyday on the internet (yahoo messenger, skype, whatsapp, email....) and we didn't have any letter in old fashion style. We will start to do it from now on, as your suggestion .

But there is one part I don't understand in your post: "If you spend time in a motel you should get a receipt in both names as I am sure you will be showing him the sites" I wonder what it mean. I read your post and collegegirl's but still cant get it. Well, english is not my 1st language so I still have trouble in it sometimes.

We won't go to many places in my country, just around the city so maybe it will be hard to get receipts together.

Thanks for your help, it is so much useful to us


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

chocoboorin said:


> G'day Aussieboy, thank you for your suggestion, I and my boyfriend intend to let him meet my family, friends and it just like a family meeting, not exactly the big engagement party. We just want to let they know about our relationship and we intend to live together. So I think we wont have engagement cards. We will try to take photograph together as many as we can.
> 
> We are always connect to each other everyday on the internet (yahoo messenger, skype, whatsapp, email....) and we didn't have any letter in old fashion style. We will start to do it from now on, as your suggestion .
> 
> ...


All Aussieboy was saying is that if you stay in a hotel or motel together, you should get both your names put on the hotel receipt.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

what happenes if the western person has no witness to write stat?


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure, he must have a work mate or friend that could write a statement? or even a neighbour


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Not sure, he must have a work mate or friend that could write a statement? or even a neighbour


Sorry for a late reply, my bf has no friends and I have never talked to his relatives on skype. He work at night and talk to no one, live alone, have no friend. So I don't know how can we have stat decs for us


----------



## Carter (Jun 9, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> Sorry for a late reply, my bf has no friends and I have never talked to his relatives on skype. He work at night and talk to no one, live alone, have no friend. So I don't know how can we have stat decs for us


Then your bf should do something about it. For your visa, you are required to provide statutory declarations, someone who knows about you both and your relationship who believes that it is genuine. Unfortunately they can only be Australian citizens, Au permanent residences or NZ citizens so only your bf can work on this. Maybe his relatives like siblings, cousins, aunties, uncles, grandparents... There's gotta be someone! I believe that you need at least 2.

I think you should talk to your bf. If he wants to share his life with you, he needs to work hard on this visa matter; it's not impossible to get but not a piece of cake either. DIAC have their reasons to ask for what they ask for. Be prepare before you lodge your application because if you blow your first shot, the second time is usually harder.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, for the PMV 300, you DO need at least two stat decs, but they don't have to be Form 888s from Australians. This was confirmed both by my migration agent and by migration agent Mark Northam on this forum. The 820 and 309 are different - what you said is correct for those visa types, Carter. In our case, I have never been to Australia and so consequently haven't met any Australian friends of his. Since we're both originally Americans, way more American friends/family have met both of us in person, so we got stat decs from them instead. BUT we had people on both sides - friends and family of both of us. I think it might look pretty strange if nobody he knows has ever met you or knows of you, choco.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speak to your bf and ask him to join a church or part of a Vietnamese group, Where he can start to talk about you and your intentions to marry in the future. the he can get a stat dec in the future


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for all of your appreciate replies, I think I and my boyfriend are cleared about this one now. I know he won't go to church for that because he is atheist. But he will try to ask his relative to write them. Should I ask my family and cousins to write them too if we still don't have stat decs from Australian citizens. Because they all know him from the first time he came here, and know about our relationship?


----------



## Carter (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes you should ask your family and friends to do that for you as well, refer to what College Girl posted earlier. It would look better if you had stat decs from both sides. Perhaps your bf should introduce you to his family and take it from there. Good luck.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - if you haven't met each other's families yet (and have statements from them) and there was no really good reason for that, they might wonder why. I will say - family statements sometimes aren't given as much weight as statements from friends, but having NONE at all from one side would look really odd, in my opinion.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day everyone,

I want to ask how many pictures of us together and the pictures of we with my family do we need. I have 17 pictures I intend to print out but I have a few more, just don't know if we should print them out many or less is better. Is 17 enough?

Thank you for helping me all the time


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

17 is more than enough. I've seen most recommend around 10 photos... but I definitely sent close to 20, haha.  I'm from the "too much is better than not enough" school.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

It appears that College Girl and I are from the same school the "too much is better than not enough" school. 
I used a stat dec from a workmate if that helps him


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot 

How about financial evidence, Does my bf need to supply evidence such as bank, credit card statements?


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, Choco. Your fiancée (not boyfriend, be careful o the language) needs to supply evidence of his income (ie payee statement also known as group certificate for us old people), recent payslips. This is about him proving that he can financially support you for up to a 2 year period. I would only supply credit card details if they were close to a zero balance


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

How can you guy copy yahoo chat log to use as evidence? We try to copy all the detail messages of us together everyday in yahoo from the time we knew each other but they don't show the year in detail messages. We can copy all msg from whatsapp and skype but they are a lot in yahoo messengers.

Thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> How can you guy copy yahoo chat log to use as evidence? We try to copy all the detail messages of us together everyday in yahoo from the time we knew each other but they don't show the year in detail messages. We can copy all msg from whatsapp and skype but they are a lot in yahoo messengers.
> 
> Thank you


Sorry can't really help with the copying as don't use yahoo messenger. But for your evidence with yahoo messenger, whatsapp and skype (presume these are messages only) they should just be a selection of the chat over the period of time you have been together. DIAC don't need to be bombarded with every single conversation you have had. You need to give them a selection and include stuff like planning for future, how much you love and miss each other, helping each other with problems (if you have anything), sharing stuff that has happened in your life.

The only thing that I can think of with yahoo messenger though is extracting it to word and then putting the date above each new conversation and then breaking each new date with a line or something. My fiancee and I did alot of our chatting through blackberry messenger and this is what we were told to do - the only pain with BBM was that you had to physically email it to yourself otherwise you lose the history after awhile 

Good-luck


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

My fiance had some driving criminal past, does he need to ask for a police check then send it to me, or just answer the questions about criminal and explain about it on his 40sp form?

I just remember I need to send them my CV in application, but I didn't let my boss know about my visa application because I am afraid he won't let me work anymore if he know it. I still want to work until I have visa. And he is not the kind boss so I and my fiance decide to hide it from him untill I got the visa.

Thank you


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

A driving criminal past eg: Dangerous Driving causing Death or Drink Driving will *not* exclude him from sponsoring you and actually is not required to be put on the form


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

*Use the country of origin checklist*

Hi Chocoboorin, 
there is a document available on the internet from the australian embassy in vietnam which is a checklist for what to submit as part of a PMV 300. The requirements are very different between countries in which the application is submitted so it's always a good idea to check with the DIAC/Australian Embassy site in your country of origin. The checklist page for Vietnamese partner visa applications is available from the Australian embassy of Vietnam website under partner migration checklist http://www.vietnam.embassy.gov.au/hnoi/Partner_Mig.html .

My fiance and I became aware of this checklist after being requested to submit additional documents on the very day she submitted our application in Hanoi. I had thought some would not be required due to our circumstances but the request for documents missing from the checklist they publish on the internet was made again around 2 months later by CO.

Today 23.09.13 the CO has called my fiance again to ask why we haven't yet provided them the additional documents she requested from us by phone over a month ago (I had gone to Vietnam again for 10 days not long after the CO called and requested them from us, so there has been a delay on our part) They also emailed my fiance today with an interview appointment in HCM only 10 days from now!

In a nutshell- get the checklist from your country of origin and make sure that everything is provided as part of the initial application no matter how insignificant it may seem- don't base the documents you provide with your application solely on the checklists and partner migration booklet published on the Australian based DIAC website.


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

PS. Chocoboorin,

You don't necessarily require statutory declarations from friends or family as part of a PMV 300 application made in Vietnam (these usually apply when seeking recognition as a De-facto couple). Its not on the checklist provided by Vietnamese Australian Embassy for the PMV 300 Visa and I can say from recent experience that statutory declarations from friends or family were not requested by embassy/CO (as yet). Every application is different though. My Fiance visited Uc two times on a tourist visa before we submitted our PMV 300 so there were lots of photos which included friends and family.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Chocoboorin
The stat decs from friends will just go towards strengthening your case, it is easy to do and personally I would rather provide extra and not enough. Keep in mind every time they ask for additional documents it slows down the process.
Here is the site that Black Dingo was talking about
Home - Australian Embassy


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree with Aussieboy07 100%. Was certainly not my intention to discourage anyone from submitting additional supporting documents, only that there can be enough to focus on gathering all the required documents and information before becoming concerned about nice to have ones. Thanks for the link Aussieboy, the checklist page can also be found by doing a google search for "australian embassy vietnam partner migration checklist" My fiance and I have unintentionally delayed our application by not using this or being aware of it's existence right from the start and incorrectly assuming that other documents included with our application would be enough to cover the two vietnam embassy checklist ones we were missing from me as a sponsor after becoming aware of it.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have never seen a Black Dingo 
Though the warning is wise, just a hint don't just focus on this thread read some of the other threads as the information is fairly similar regardless of which country you are from. Yes Dingo there is some information which is relevant just to Vietnam, which this thread will be good for thanks to those here for sharing their journey


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day everyone,

I intend to go to apply in this wednesday 16 Oct 2013

Thank you about the link, Black Dingo, I just check it and I think we got everything in our situation:

- NOIM, consent to obtain personal information, Prospective marriage visa application checklis, photo evidence, restaurant receipts, tickets, DVD which has photo and our conversations in yahoo, whatsapp, skype...

4 (4x6) passport photos of me, *2 passport photos of my fiance* (but they are not size 4x6, they are smaller, is it ok? Does he need to send me the passport photo with (4x6) size, or can I scan them and resize them to 4x6 and print them out again?

- From my side: form 47sp, my stat dec, my ID card certified, household register certified, passport certified, my CV, birth certificate, martial certified, police check

- From my fiance: form 40sp, his stat dec, birth certificate, single certificate, his passport page when he was in VN twice, his payslip

My fiance's father, brother, and brother's gf stat decs and their birth certificates, my parents, sister's family, cousins stat decs about our relationship, their ID cards

I have the envelopes which I sent him before, with the envelopes which have my name and his address on them as evidences too, we will living in his house after I come there so we start to get things with my names there.

Do I need something else for my application? Thank you all for giving me advices


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> G'day everyone,
> 
> I intend to go to apply in this wednesday 16 Oct 2013
> 
> ...


They do not like DVD's/CD's and ask that they are not sent. You will need to print out the things to send them.

4x6 for passport photos sounds way too big. I had a look and it said that they should be 45mm x 35mm.

Do you or can you get any statements from friends? I see you have alot from family but sometimes statements from friends can be better than family.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day,

I finally applied my visa this morning, in IOM, my fiance's passport photo was find, they accept it, and they said nothing about all the stat decs so seem like they are ok too.

They checked all the forms and papers in checklist and told me to put all evidence in the plastic bag, didn't check them at all.

I don't know when they call me for doing the next step. I still not doing health check yet

Thank you for all the advices, now I am waiting here


----------



## Carter (Jun 9, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> G'day,
> 
> I finally applied my visa this morning, in IOM, my fiance's passport photo was find, they accept it, and they said nothing about all the stat decs so seem like they are ok too.
> 
> ...


Hi Choco,

IOM is the place to receive your application only. All applications will then be posted to Australia and get processed in Australia. It may take up to 12 months to process your visa as Vietnam is a high risk country. High Risk are those that are not eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority ETA. So don't be stressed if you don't hear from them soon. Anyway good luck with everything and keep us updated


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Questions on a PMV VISA.
I have a friend who I think has been given some wrong information.
They have been seeing each other for about 2 -1/2 years, she has been to Australia 6 times on TV's, he has been to the Philippines to see her 4 times.
His fiancé has thrown a wobbly and wont come back again unless he brings her over on a 300 visa and marry's her...hahahaha.
He has been told that he needs to show $20000 in the bank, I cant find anything on the 300 visa that says this.
He is on a disability pension and is fairly self sufficient on a 250 acre farm that he owns. 
Will this be enough to satisfy immigration to show he can support her?.
He is a widower , will the death certificate be enough or should he get a singleness certificate from BD&M as well.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

iduno said:


> Questions on a PMV VISA.
> I have a friend who I think has been given some wrong information.
> They have been seeing each other for about 2 -1/2 years, she has been to Australia 6 times on TV's, he has been to the Philippines to see her 4 times.
> His fiancé has thrown a wobbly and wont come back again unless he brings her over on a 300 visa and marry's her...hahahaha.
> ...


Can't speak to the single certificate, but the $20,000 is rubbish. Years ago there used to be an Assurance of Support requirement, but there is not now (and even then, I'm not sure if it involved $20k). He will need to document how they plan to support themselves (if she plans to work, payslips from her current job would be a good idea).


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Chocoboorin,

Congratulations on finally submitting your application I hope it goes very well for you and your fiance. 

I'm not sure which countries Mish is referring to about not wanting photos on cd/dvd as the checklist provided by the Australian Consulate General for vietnamese applications specifically requests that photos be provided on a cd! Carter's reply regarding all applications being sent to Australia for processing doesn't actually apply to Tourist or Prospective Marriage Visa applications made in VN and the average processing time for PMV 300 applications from VN is currently 8months so don't be disheartened, 12 months is highly unlikely if you've provided all the information on their checklist and your relationship is genuine. It is always important to remember that many countries have unique requirements regarding Australian Visa applications. 

Here is the timeline for my fiancee's application so far:

07.06.13- Submitted application at AVAC Hanoi (it then gets sent to HCM for processing)
23.06.13- Received request for medicals
27.06.13- Medicals submitted
20.08.13- CO called and requested documents- 1. Letter from Fiancees son's father allowing him to immigrate with her to Australia 2. Letter from me about why and when my previous marriage ended. 3. Single status certificate from me (had thought divorce cert would cover this but it doesnt)
23.09.13- CO called to ask why we hadn't submitted the additional documents yet (I had gone back to Vietnam after the request and this caused further delay)
23.09.13- Fiancee received email requesting she attend interview at Australian Consulate General in Ho Chi Minh City
01.10.13- Emailed copies of my two additional documents to Australian Consulate General HCM (originals still in postal system)
03.10.13- Fiancee attened interview with CO in HCM (told visa would be up to 4 months away still as processing time is average 8 months in vietnam)
15.10.13- Additional documents finally arrived to Hanoi from AUS and submitted to AVAC Hanoi.
17.10.13- CO called fiancee and asked her to go to AVAC Hanoi so they can return our documents.
**update (edit)* 13.12.13- Visa granted for Fiancee and her son, letter notifying her of grant received by email on 16.12.13. YAHOO!!!

From what I have seen posted by others from Vietnam we might have her visa in 2-3 weeks now that the documents have been returned (at worst another 3 months)

My recommendation- think 8 months for processing and getting approval- anytime sooner is a bonus!

P.S- If your fiance needs to send additional documents it's better to use Express Post International Courier- We used Express Post International (standard) twice, first time arrived in 10 days(original application) second time was over 23 days and they don't have tracking on standard express so it caused a lot of worry and delay.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Dingo said:


> I don't know what Mish is talking about regarding not wanting photos on cd/dvd as the checklist provided by the Australian Consulate General for vietnamese applications which I posted the link to previously specifically requests that photos be provided on a cd! [...] It is important to remember that some countries have unique requirements


Agreed. I think it's very odd. You see multiple places and for multiple embassies that they absolutely DO NOT want CDs, flash drives, etc. as evidence and will simply destroy them if received. But there seem to be one or two embassies that actually _ask_ for them. I try to always remind people to check their own embassy's website before applying, because requirements like this can vary from embassy to embassy. It's SO important to do.



> As for Carter's comments regarding all applications being sent to Australia for processing that is total BS "vo van!"


I think perhaps "total BS" is a slightly unkind way to say it (we're all here to help and support each other, after all, and we can't all be right about everything. I'm sure I get things wrong all the time and don't realize it). But I agree that I don't think I've heard of any embassies just sending all applications to Australia. What would be the point of accepting applications at that embassy? I've read some places that all _medicals_ are now being sent to Australia... (not sure if that's accurate or not)... but I haven't heard of embassies that send all their applications there.



> also I am not aware of any country where a PMV 300 can be applied for via ETA.


I think you're misunderstanding Carter there. He's simply saying that "high-risk countries" are defined by DIBP as those that are not on the list of countries that can apply for the ETA, as stated on the "Family Visa Processing Times" page on DIBP's website. It says:



> The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

Can't argue with you there College Girl. Thanks very much for pointing that out, have revised accordingly.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Can't speak to the single certificate, but the $20,000 is rubbish. Years ago there used to be an Assurance of Support requirement, but there is not now (and even then, I'm not sure if it involved $20k). He will need to document how they plan to support themselves (if she plans to work, payslips from her current job would be a good idea).


Thanks CG.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

He is a widower , will the death certificate be enough or should he get a singleness certificate from BD&M as well.

Hi iduno. My fiance (now husband) is a widower and we submitted his previous marriage certificate as well as her death certificate. We were not required a singleness certificate. I'm speculating that it's when the sponsor has had a past de facto relationship that he may be asked for one -- just speculating though.  

Agree with CG, I have not read anywhere about the $20,000 bank requirement...


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

iduno said:


> Questions on a PMV VISA.
> I have a friend who I think has been given some wrong information.
> They have been seeing each other for about 2 -1/2 years, she has been to Australia 6 times on TV's, he has been to the Philippines to see her 4 times.
> His fiancé has thrown a wobbly and wont come back again unless he brings her over on a 300 visa and marry's her...hahahaha.
> ...


Hi iduno,

Couldn't say on the specifics regarding Philippines but I do know someone who's wife recently arrived from Indonesia on a spouse visa- they were required to provide evidence of funds in the form of bank statements from both applicant and sponsor showing a minimum balance of $10,000 between them as I understood it.

The following comes from DIAC website for Thailand consulate (couldn't find Philippines): 
• Evidence that may establish the sponsor's financial ability to provide settlement support to the applicant(s) (eg. Evidence of employment, Tax assessment notices, business documents if self-employed, superannuation documents if self-funded retiree). If insufficient evidence is provided an Assurance of Support may be requested.

There is more information in the partner migration booklet published by DIAC regarding the general evidence that can be submitted regarding a sponsors ability to support the applicant. Bearing in mind that the applicant may not find employment during the first two years after arrival and that they are not eligible for medicare or centrelink benefits when arriving on a PMV 300. It would seem that the ability to support is more important than bank balances- land ownership would be a great example of this ability.

As for the single status certificate it would be best to provide it along with a death certificate as mentioned by Marianina.

Details of the sponsors life insurance or will beneficiaries are another document which goes a long way in supporting a PMV 300 application when the applicant is listed as a beneficiary.

All the best,

BD.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Black Dingo said:


> Hi iduno,
> 
> Couldn't say on the specifics regarding Philippines but I do know someone who's wife recently arrived from Indonesia on a spouse visa- they were required to provide evidence of funds in the form of bank statements from both applicant and sponsor showing a minimum balance of $10,000 between them as I understood it.
> 
> ...


Thanks BD,
I have been through the 309/100 visa process for my wife, so I have a fairly good understanding of whats required, but for the 300 visa what amount of income or assets would satisfy immi?
I cant find any one who on this site who applied for a 300 from the Philippines that have said that the visa was refused for lack of income.
Are there any applicants for this visa out there that have had a 300 visa approved when they are on a centrelink pension.


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

your welcome iduno,

There is a migration tribunal database which can be searched for refused applications. (they don't post all of them from recent years though) if you go here AustLII Results - philippines and prospective and marriage and financial. and look at point 18 of the first result you can see that financial aspects are certainly taken into account.

A quick look sorted by date didn't turn up any recently refused due to financial circumstance. Some very interesting reading about peoples relationships turns up though


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Dingo said:


> your welcome iduno,
> 
> There is a migration tribunal database which can be searched for refused applications. (they don't post all of them from recent years though) if you go here AustLII Results - philippines and prospective and marriage and financial. and look at point 18 of the first result you can see that financial aspects are certainly taken into account.
> 
> A quick look sorted by date didn't turn up any recently refused due to financial circumstance. Some very interesting reading about peoples relationships turns up though


That result is from 2009, when there was still an Assurance of Support (AoS) financial requirement. That requirement was done away with a couple of years ago and no longer exists.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Black Dingo said:


> your welcome iduno,
> 
> There is a migration tribunal database which can be searched for refused applications. (they don't post all of them from recent years though) if you go here AustLII Results - philippines and prospective and marriage and financial. and look at point 18 of the first result you can see that financial aspects are certainly taken into account.
> 
> A quick look sorted by date didn't turn up any recently refused due to financial circumstance. Some very interesting reading about peoples relationships turns up though


Very interesting reading.


----------



## midori04 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering, is the NOIM form signed by the celebrant enough to include in the application or a different letter should be written by the celebrant? I'm confused. Hope anyone could enlighten me. Thank you.


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

if you have a NOIM form which has gone through to the celebrant, it's going to stay with the celebrant. Therefore a letter detailing the proposed wedding from the celebrant is required.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

midori04 said:


> Hi I was just wondering, is the NOIM form signed by the celebrant enough to include in the application or a different letter should be written by the celebrant? I'm confused. Hope anyone could enlighten me. Thank you.


We provided a copy of the NOIM and a letter from the celebrant. Where we lodges they would not accept just a letter on its own they wanted the NOIM as well.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> We provided a copy of the NOIM and a letter from the celebrant. Where we lodges they would not accept just a letter on its own they wanted the NOIM as well.


What Mish said. In general, if you're going to marry in Australia, they want a certified copy of the NOIM. If you're going to marry outside Australia, just a letter will suffice. We provided both the NOIM copy and the letter.


----------



## midori04 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you Mish, CollegeGirl and Reilic for your help! Cheers !


----------



## Black Dingo (Jun 29, 2013)

*Sponsorship Undertaking*



CollegeGirl said:


> That result is from 2009, when there was still an Assurance of Support (AoS) financial requirement. That requirement was done away with a couple of years ago and no longer exists.


True CG, although I am not sure that requiring an assurance of support is the question here. The original question, as I see it, is "what do the Australian Immigration Department in the Philippines accept as evidence of a sponsor being able to meet their sponsorship undertaking in the financial sense?"

Although the AOS no longer exists for PMV 300 there is still a financial aspect taken into account as part of the application process. The following comes from the Partner Migration booklet as at 28/10/2013:

_*Sponsorship undertaking*
As sponsor for your fiancé(e) or partner's visa application to migrate to Australia, you sign a sponsorship undertaking at the end of form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia:

If your fiancé(e) applies for and is granted a Prospective Marriage visa, as sponsor you are responsible for all financial obligations to the Australian Government that your fiancé(e) might incur during the period they are in Australia.
If your partner applies for and is granted a Partner visa, as sponsor you agree to provide adequate accommodation and financial assistance as required to meet your partner's reasonable living needs. 
If your partner is applying outside Australia, this assistance would cover their first 2 years in Australia. 
If your partner is applying in Australia, this assistance would cover the 2 years following the grant of their temporary Partner visa. You are also required to provide financial and other support, such as childcare, that will enable your partner to attend appropriate English classes._

It maybe the case that the Philippines consulate is asking iduno's friend for the evidence which enables them to tick this box as easily as possible, haven't seen anything to say that the evidence couldn't be provided in other forms such as land ownership.

Either way, evidence of a sponsors financial circumstances and ability to support the applicant for 2 years is still required as part of the application process (the way I see it).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Dingo said:


> True CG, although I am not sure that requiring an assurance of support is the question here. The original question, as I see it, is "what do the Australian Immigration Department in the Philippines accept as evidence of a sponsor being able to meet their sponsorship undertaking in the financial sense?"
> 
> Although the AOS no longer exists for PMV 300 there is still a financial aspect taken into account as part of the application process. The following comes from the Partner Migration booklet as at 28/10/2013:
> 
> ...


I understand that, but we have people on this forum asking all the time if they can sponsor if they're on disability pension, or unemployed, etc. All of those people are generally advised to demonstrate how they plan to support themselves and their partner - if they have family that can write a stat dec saying they'll support them if necessary, or if the other partner can demonstrate via payslips and tax assessments the ability to earn a living... whatever they can do along those lines. And we have yet to have a single person in the year I've been frequenting this forum now come back and say their visa was rejected because Immi didn't believe they could support their partner.

That's just my experience from the people posting here - but with unemployment running pretty high, it's not an uncommon issue on these boards.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the 300 visa, my friend fiancé has sent the application in.
Now its wait and see.
I'll let everyone know how he goes.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day Aussies,

I am the one who made this thread to ask you all advices for my PMV300 visa, I applied it in Oct 17th, 2013, and got health check in a week later. In last Frebruary, my fiance emailed the Immigrate Place in Hochiminh city, Vietnam to ask about my visa. The lady (I think that is my CO) replied his email and told us my visa application is still in the time for them to check (around 8 months). I and my fiance both have stress with it because we are in 5th month (in a Vietnamese forum about PMV visa they said visa is granted after 6 months event the Immigration said 8 months). I still don't receive any email or call to ask me to go for interview or tell me if I pass the interview.

What should we do now? Can we do somethings to make it clearer or just have to wait until they call or email us?

Thank for good helps


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

All you can do is sit back and wait. Not everyone is requested to attend at interview. If one is required they will let you know.


----------



## GiuliaM (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got an email today from the Immigration support (long story) saying that PMV doesn't really require an interview, so it's probably just a matter of waiting!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

chocoboorin said:


> G'day Aussies,
> 
> I am the one who made this thread to ask you all advices for my PMV300 visa, I applied it in Oct 17th, 2013, and got health check in a week later. In last Frebruary, my fiance emailed the Immigrate Place in Hochiminh city, Vietnam to ask about my visa. The lady (I think that is my CO) replied his email and told us my visa application is still in the time for them to check (around 8 months). I and my fiance both have stress with it because we are in 5th month (in a Vietnamese forum about PMV visa they said visa is granted after 6 months event the Immigration said 8 months). I still don't receive any email or call to ask me to go for interview or tell me if I pass the interview.
> 
> ...


If it's only 5 months, then that's still not long. There's nothing you can do but wait. I know it's very hard to be apart, but just think how lucky to have Skype and be able to talk every day. You've gotten through this long, you can do it 

Did you ever get to come on your holiday to visit your fiance?


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

kangaroogirl said:


> If it's only 5 months, then that's still not long. There's nothing you can do but wait. I know it's very hard to be apart, but just think how lucky to have Skype and be able to talk every day. You've gotten through this long, you can do it
> 
> Did you ever get to come on your holiday to visit your fiance?


Yes, lucky that we have Skype to see each other everyday , I hope you are right, so need to wait a bit longer

I have the full time job in Vietnam and if I came there with travelling visa then I lost my job here and it make a long time to find a new job. So I want to wait until I have PMV visa and can quit the job I am doing now.

Thank you very much and have a nice day


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I got new update for my case. I got a phone interview in March 31, then she told me to wait again until the time she has news for me. If she need any more info she will call me back


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
Another update. I just got sms from IOM to tell me to come pick up my papers from the office.
Does that means I pass? Or could I still fail?
Thank you all


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your sharing and helping a lot during my waiting time, I am so much much happy when I received my grant visa mail on April 15th

I don't know what should I do for the next step. Do I need to prepare any paper in my own country before going to Australia, so I can apply for visa 820 after getting married.

Dear moderator, can you update my thread's title: "chocoboorin's ongoing australian residency saga" 

Thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!!!

My fiance only brought his birth certificate and passport (obviously).

If you have a degree bring the paperwork for that as you will need to see if it is recognised in Australia and if you need to complete extra study for it to become recognised.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

*congrats*



chocoboorin said:


> Thank you everyone for your sharing and helping a lot during my waiting time, I am so much much happy when I received my grant visa mail on April 15th
> 
> I don't know what should I do for the next step. Do I need to prepare any paper in my own country before going to Australia, so I can apply for visa 820 after getting married.
> 
> ...


What is useful to bring
A hardcopy resume from you place of employment if possible with letterhead saying how wonderful you are
Your qualifications and any transcript from university/training organization
copies of your initial application for pmv300 as you and your sponsor have to do the same applications again so it is easier to just copy the info.
car license if you have one
a couple of photos of you and your fiancée together 
when applying for 820 visa I included some of the old evidence as well
goodluck


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

chocoboorin said:


> Thank you everyone for your sharing and helping a lot during my waiting time, I am so much much happy when I received my grant visa mail on April 15th
> 
> I don't know what should I do for the next step. Do I need to prepare any paper in my own country before going to Australia, so I can apply for visa 820 after getting married.
> 
> ...


Thread title changed per your request, and CONGRATS on your visa!!!


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I just want to update in here, I 've already got my plane ticket to come there.
It becomes cold there so hope everyone is fine

Take care and thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just want to update in here, I 've already got my plane ticket to come there.
> It becomes cold there so hope everyone is fine
> ...


Woo hoo. Sounds like you are moving to Melbourne?

I live in Brisbane and the pools are still open and people still going to the beaches. I think it is a nice 26c today


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Woo hoo. Sounds like you are moving to Melbourne?
> 
> I live in Brisbane and the pools are still open and people still going to the beaches. I think it is a nice 26c today


Hi Mish, I am not moving to Melbourne, I will come to near Sydney. Well it will be cold for me, coming from the city that is always over 30 degrees 

The weather is great in Brisbane, enjoy your day


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day, 

I am in Aus now, and the weather is really really cold for me, I wear 3-4 layers of clothes but still feel cold.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome to Sydney, chocoborin! It's funny - the winter here is so mild to me I've not been wearing a coat when I go out! I just wear a sweater in the evenings.  Today I noticed I was one of the few walking around Sydney still not wearing long sleeves! Haha. I mean, the high temperature today was 18.8 C (66F) which is a temperature we don't see until spring in the US!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> G'day,
> 
> I am in Aus now, and the weather is really really cold for me, I wear 3-4 layers of clothes but still feel cold.


Haha maybe you would be right at home in Cairns or Darwin .

My husband arrived near the end of summer and said that Brisbane is hotter than Egypt ... Who would have thought? It is to do with the hummity here.


----------



## GiuliaM (Mar 4, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Welcome to Sydney, chocoborin! It's funny - the winter here is so mild to me I've not been wearing a coat when I go out! I just wear a sweater in the evenings.  Today I noticed I was one of the few walking around Sydney still not wearing long sleeves! Haha. I mean, the high temperature today was 18.8 C (66F) which is a temperature we don't see until spring in the US!


Hello! Sorry it's probably not the right post to ask but I was wondering if it's hard to find non-casual jobs with a PMV? Thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

GiuliaM said:


> Hello! Sorry it's probably not the right post to ask but I was wondering if it's hard to find non-casual jobs with a PMV? Thank you


Australia is very hard jobwise at the moment regardless if you are a citizen, permanent resident or temporary resident. Sometimes just luck of the draw. It also has to do with companies making people redundant - even the Australian government are cutting jobs!


----------



## GiuliaM (Mar 4, 2014)

Mish said:


> Australia is very hard jobwise at the moment regardless if you are a citizen, permanent resident or temporary resident. Sometimes just luck of the draw. It also has to do with companies making people redundant - even the Australian government are cutting jobs!


I got lucky enough to get nice casual jobs with my Working Holiday Visa and got also awesome permanent offers that I couldn't accept because I wasn't a resident so yes a lot has to do with luck I suppose, but in theory is it possible or nah? Like, could they hire me for something more than casual?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

GiuliaM said:


> I got lucky enough to get nice casual jobs with my Working Holiday Visa and got also awesome permanent offers that I couldn't accept because I wasn't a resident so yes a lot has to do with luck I suppose, but in theory is it possible or nah? Like, could they hire me for something more than casual?


Alot does depend on luck and location. Also it is the last 12 months have seen people struggling and jobs seeing more and more applications. It is not unheard of a job getting 300 applications. I remember when I finish uni 5 years ago was easy to get a job with whoever you want now a person doing the same degree is struggling to find a job .

They could hire you for more than casual but up to the emoloyer and depends on the industry ie. Permanent jobs are more common in the administration industry than the retail industry.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I start to get familiar with things in here, but it is stilll too cold for me. I want to ask about driving license. Can I have the driving license while holding visa 300? I start to read the driving test book recently and my fiance intend to book the test for me soon but I don't know if I can drive in here or not.

Thank you for all your comments in here, I enjoy reading them all, it warms me up in the winter here


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It usually starts to warm up after Ekka (Brisbane show for non Brisbane people) which is about mid August, so not much longer. Just be glad you don't live in Canberra .

Do you have a license from overseas? If so you can use it until either it expires or 3 months after you get permanent residency. My husband's license expires in 2018 so we are waiting until he gets PR.

If you don't have a license from overseas you will need to get a learners permit first.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm actually going to get my license tomorrow even though I'm not a PR for another couple of years. You can get one on a temporary visa as long as you've been here six months or more. I have to change my name with RMS anyway, and my license from the US is in my old name... so I figured might as well take care of the name change and get the new NSW license all in one fell swoop. It'll make it easier to change my name other places.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm actually going to get my license tomorrow even though I'm not a PR for another couple of years. You can get one on a temporary visa as long as you've been here six months or more. I have to change my name with RMS anyway, and my license from the US is in my old name... so I figured might as well take care of the name change and get the new NSW license all in one fell swoop. It'll make it easier to change my name other places.


Well I just check the RMS website, it says "I am an Australian citizen or a permanent resident of Australia or a temporary overseas visitor who has resided in Australia for a continuous period of six months prior to this application". And because I didn't drive a car before in Vietnam, and haven't stayed here more than 6 months so I can't get the license now.

Hope you will be doing well tomorrow


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> Well I just check the RMS website, it says "I am an Australian citizen or a permanent resident of Australia or a temporary overseas visitor who has resided in Australia for a continuous period of six months prior to this application". And because I didn't drive a car before in Vietnam, and haven't stayed here more than 6 months so I can't get the license now.
> 
> Hope you will be doing well tomorrow


If you didn't drive before you will need a learners permit regardless of if you have been here 6 months if you are under 25 (I think).


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

If you have an overseas license and go for your license in Australia and fail your test just remember you will then have to go back to a learners (and abide by conditions of a learners license) if you still want to practice your driving. You can however just take another test but you will not be able to legally drive in the mean time. My husband is on a BVC and recently got his Australian open license


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Not for all overseas licenses is testing necessary, rani. It depends on your country.  Got my full license today. Americans are lucky - all I had to do was walk in, show them my US license, and bam, full Aussie license.


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh yeah I knew that  congrats on you new Aussie license )


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Not for all overseas licenses is testing necessary, rani. It depends on your country.  Got my full license today. Americans are lucky - all I had to do was walk in, show them my US license, and bam, full Aussie license.


It's only valid for a year though, isn't it? I looked into getting a NSW one as well as I've been here for six months now. Don't know if it's worth it yet though (I'd have to pay extra to get it translated etc. too).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, only valid for a year, but that was fine with me. This will give me government-issued ID with my current address on it, which I've needed a few times and didn't have. Also, now I can stop carrying around my passport for ID and keep it safer.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep, only valid for a year, but that was fine with me. This will give me government-issued ID with my current address on it, which I've needed a few times and didn't have. Also, now I can stop carrying around my passport for ID and keep it safer.


Yeah an ID with the current address on it would definitely be useful. Couldn't even get a library membership without it haha.
Although the overseas driver's license is perfectly fine for ID too (at least it has always been for me). I hated carrying around my passport all the time last time I came to Australia (was only for holidays though).


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day,

How are you all in the thread? It is raining here in my place for all week, still cold for me .

I and my fiance are going to get married in Oct, it will be warm that time. Then we intend to apply visa 820 for me. But I have confuse in something down here:

- Bank account: my fiance has his money tied to an offset account and home loan, so it will be difficult for him to get combined account. And we are using that bank account for buying stuffs. Is it really important to get the combined bank account for getting visa 820?

- Changing my name after married, Do I need to change my name to his surname, how about the fee? What if I keep my own surname but just shorten it like "First name" + "Surname", delete all the long middle name? My name in Vietnamese is too long, and I got confused many times when I need to put my full name in Vietnamese.

- Wedding rings, I wonder if we have to use them in our wedding celebration, my fiance is working with machine and it is dangerous for him if wearing the ring when working, so need to take off the ring everyday when he is at work and I don't feel comfortable to wear ring either. And if we have to get rings for it, I suggest him that both of us to but them in the chain and wear them as necklaces. Is it possible?

Hope you all have a great day, thanks a lot for every reply in here


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> If you didn't drive before you will need a learners permit regardless of if you have been here 6 months if you are under 25 (I think).


I am over 25, actually 31 but I was only using bike before, never tried to learn how to drive car, so that is the problem.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I will try and remember all your questions lol.

If you think it rains alot now just wait for summer .

No you don't need a joint account just explain why you don't have one or have a joint one with a little bit going in. We have one which is my husband's pay and a fraction of my pay ... my pay goes into 5 accounts!

No you don't need to change your name.

No you don't need wedding rings all they are is a gift. I have a ring but my husband not as culturally they don't wear them. If you want you can always give each other something else like a watch or something.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

chocoboorin said:


> G'day,
> 
> How are you all in the thread? It is raining here in my place for all week, still cold for me .


Hey chocoborin.  Good to "see" you.  Rainy and cold here, too!



> I and my fiance are going to get married in Oct, it will be warm that time. Then we intend to apply visa 820 for me. But I have confuse in something down here:
> 
> - Bank account: my fiance has his money tied to an offset account and home loan, so it will be difficult for him to get combined account. And we are using that bank account for buying stuffs. Is it really important to get the combined bank account for getting visa 820?


Yay! Congrats on your upcoming wedding.  No, you don't need to have a joint bank account, it just makes it easier to show them you've combined your finances. Are you an authorized user on his account (i.e., do you have your own card with your own name on it?) Explain to them how you share his finances (I'm assuming you're not working) and provide them whatever evidence you can that he is supporting you, ie., that YOU are spending HIS money. Haha. 



> - Changing my name after married, Do I need to change my name to his surname, how about the fee? What if I keep my own surname but just shorten it like "First name" + "Surname", delete all the long middle name? My name in Vietnamese is too long, and I got confused many times when I need to put my full name in Vietnamese.


You do not HAVE to change your name after marriage. You can. An official marriage certificate is enough for many government agencies to change the name they have on record to your new surname, IF that is what you want. I'm not sure about the middle name or if there's anything special you'd need to do to change that as well as that isn't something I did. I think if you're just going to change your middle name (by deleting it) and not change your surname, that's a different process - you might have to get a deed poll done or something like that? Google "name change" and the name of the state you live in and see what you can find.



> Wedding rings, I wonder if we have to use them in our wedding celebration, my fiance is working with machine and it is dangerous for him if wearing the ring when working, so need to take off the ring everyday when he is at work and I don't feel comfortable to wear ring either. And if we have to get rings for it, I suggest him that both of us to but them in the chain and wear them as necklaces. Is it possible?


Immigration doesn't require rings. I'm not sure if Australian marriage ceremonies require you to exchange rings as part of the process - I'd ask your celebrant that. If they do, you could just get really inexpensive ones and use those. And nothing requires you to wear them every day if that's not something you both want to do.

Best wishes!


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello

Anyone has the same problem like me when trying to fill the forms to apply visa 820 online? I was filling the forms and need some more information so I leave that application window for a while and look thing up, even I save the form where I up to, they all disappear later. And the window needs to load again, so I have to do everything from the start.

I just wonder why they put the "save" button there. Do I need to finish all the forms at once?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Chocoborin - sounds like you're having system issues for some reason. The "save" button is there so that all your answers are saved when you press it so that when you leave the application and return later you won't have to start from the beginning.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

G'day,

Long time no post, how are you doing? Especially CollegeGirl , thank you for helping me a lot, your posts are so useful to me, even in the other threads in here.

From the other days I read in this forum and found out that I can have medicare with my bridging visa. Before I thought I have to wait for my 820 visa granted then I could have my medicare. Even I found out about it a little late (after a few months) but I am happy that I got medicare now .

One more thing I am curious is "500 hours learning english free" I wonder if it will happen after visa 820 granted or I can apply for it now in bridging visa. I tried to email them to ask about it in english course website which has the link from immigration website, but they didn't reply me. I was searching in here but still not find out about it. Hope you guy can reply me about it.

I still have problem in speaking and listening to aussie english, so the course will help me much to be confident while talking to the others 

Thank you a lot


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It would be after you have been granted the 820.

Until then you can always join the library and borrow some books. Other way is also to watch some English TV shows that will help too. Maybe Home and Away or Neighbours?

How long have you been waiting for your PMV to 820?


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> It would be after you have been granted the 820.
> 
> Until then you can always join the library and borrow some books. Other way is also to watch some English TV shows that will help too. Maybe Home and Away or Neighbours?
> 
> How long have you been waiting for your PMV to 820?


Thank you Mish for your answer .

I applied for the 820 at 31/12 so it is 3 months until now


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> Thank you Mish for your answer .
> 
> I applied for the 820 at 31/12 so it is 3 months until now


Wow! They seem to be taking longer now for some.

Paper or online? Are you from Sydney? Sydney is the only thing I have seen in common for people waiting longer that others.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Wow! They seem to be taking longer now for some.
> 
> Paper or online? Are you from Sydney? Sydney is the only thing I have seen in common for people waiting longer that others.


I do it online, I live in Newcastle, still have no more email from them, keep waiting ....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chocoboorin said:


> I do it online, I live in Newcastle, still have no more email from them, keep waiting ....


Ahhhh NSW ... all that is waiting more than everyone else is from NSW ... strange.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

I just received an email said my visa 820 granted, after 4,5 months, so happy


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations . Did they contact you for any further information before granting it?


----------

